# Upstate NY Lowes



## gardens98 (Feb 3, 2018)

Can any one tell me who is the company based out of Utah that is handling Lowes stores in upstate NY.Also if you have worked for them and if they Pay at all. Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

gardens98 said:


> Can any one tell me who is the company based out of Utah that is handling Lowes stores in upstate NY.Also if you have worked for them and if they Pay at all. Thanks


Upstate NY is a large area. No I have not worked for them. I'm thinking they have a no name contractor by the looks of the Lot. Contracted by a NSP.


----------



## gardens98 (Feb 3, 2018)

North of Albany area. Saratoga Springs. Thanks


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't have the answer to any of your questions, but that lot has been rough a few times when I've been there this winter.


----------

